
Tell HN: Self Hosted Google AdSense to Bypass AdBlockers - vincent_s
I just stumbled upon this website:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.finanzen.net&#x2F;devisen&#x2F;euro-norwegische_krone-kurs<p>If you visit with an AdBlocker enabled [1] you still get Google AdSense ads only that the&#x27;re hosted on assets3.finanzen.net instead of googlesyndication.com.<p>[1] I&#x27;m using Chrome with ABP
======
vincent_s
DOM: [http://pastebin.com/qN3q7kf9](http://pastebin.com/qN3q7kf9)

Screenshot: [http://imgur.com/a/fdODr](http://imgur.com/a/fdODr)

------
sheraz
Blocked using ublock origin.

